# NCEES Mechanical Practice Test



## hountzmj (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone have any leads on where to buy a PE Mechanical Practice Test? Specifically T&amp;F Module?

I see lots of references to buying them from NCEES but don't see them on their website. Used is fine by me but those don't seem to come up for sale very often and get snapped up quick.

The help is much appreciated.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Jan 5, 2011)

hountzmj said:


> Anyone have any leads on where to buy a PE Mechanical Practice Test? Specifically T&amp;F Module?
> I see lots of references to buying them from NCEES but don't see them on their website. Used is fine by me but those don't seem to come up for sale very often and get snapped up quick.
> 
> The help is much appreciated.


http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php

You can find the old versions used in the Yard Sale section or on Amazon too.


----------



## hountzmj (Jan 5, 2011)

Trev said:


> http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php
> You can find the old versions used in the Yard Sale section or on Amazon too.



Hmm so that is all there is? I guess I was looking for one on their site that said "Practice Test." I'll get one of those.

Thanks!


----------



## WandaKing (Jan 6, 2011)

hountzmj said:


> Trev said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php
> ...


I HAVE A NEW ONE FOR SALE, LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT IT.


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 7, 2011)

hountzmj said:


> Trev said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php
> ...


One quick note of caution on the practice exams. I had 2 and both of them seemed to have more very easy "softball" type of problems than the actual exam. Practice, practice, then practice. After you are sick of that ... do some more practice problems.

Good Luck


----------

